

Show HN: Perfect Grid – my first iOS numbers puzzle game - bizz84
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id861915939

======
gabemart
I'm not in your target market (I don't own an iOS device) but have you thought
about switching the order of the screenshots in the App store / iTunes
preview?

On my display, the two screenshots that are visible by default don't
communicate much information about what the game is like to play.

The last two screenshots that are visible by scrolling or swiping right convey
much more information.

~~~
bizz84
Thank you for the advice. I will need to consider this for the next version as
the iTunes portal doesn't let me change or reorder the screenshots for a
version that is live.

------
jcrotor
I think the main challenge here is getting people to play it repeatedly. The
leaderboards is the only aspect that really keeps you motivated. I think
having the ability to challenge another player to a "Grid Off" would be a good
feature. Pick someone from the leaderboards, go head to head for the highest
score.

I also think you should consider the time to solve in the score. That would
motivate people to not only try to solve the pattern better, but to be able to
do it faster.

Overall decent job. The execution of the idea is done pretty well, I just
don't know that the concept is super strong. Adding a few things could make it
better, but I understand keeping the scope simple and trying to get it out
there quickly.

~~~
bizz84
Thank you for the comments. Getting users to play head-to-head has worked well
for other titles (Letterpress comes to mind) however there isn't much
variability on this game in its current incarnation so I believe I need to
improve on the concept first.

I have thought about taking the time into account as you suggest, however once
you complete a game with a given score it is very easy to repeat it faster
with a screenshot on the side.

I'm also not sure if the concept will prove engaging enough to have a lot of
returning users. In any case, I'm not expecting this to be a big hit, and just
wanted to get it out there and see how it goes.

------
jere
I agree on the screenshots. I don't think a menu gives much information. Looks
very clean though.

If you haven't already, read this about another iOS numbers game discussed
recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8103569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8103569)

------
chvid
I liked it. Though it initially it is not obvious and in the beginning of the
game (setting the first 20 ticks) I found myself setting ticks at more or less
random.

Have you considered having the computer set the first couple of ticks? Or
maybe have a non-quadratic board or even non-square.

------
EvilPopsicleDog
I think you should definitely force new users to swipe through the tutorial -
it's initially not obvious at all what the goal of the game is!

